# ATN OTS -XLT 160 2X8



## Dusty Roads (Oct 16, 2021)

Received - tried it out-not to my expectations so returning it.
 I judge it comparing my Thor 4 HD to it-BIG differance.
Think I'll spend the big $ and get the Binoculars(BinoX 4T 384 2X8x).


----------



## Para Bellum (Oct 18, 2021)

Sweet.  Im looking to get a pair of nods after Christmas.  I hope anyway.


----------



## Dusty Roads (Nov 5, 2021)

ATN did return my money/10days after receiving my return plus I had to call to get their ball rolling?


----------

